# Garden smells of dog urine!



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello

Is there anything I can buy or any tricks to use to stop my garden smelling like dog urine?

I've heard Aussie dog rocks stop grass from turning yellow but do they work on the smell too?

I have never had this problem with previous dogs but have smelled other people's garden and it's quite offensive.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't find that grass areas smell, it's more the patio areas with no drainage. I use this for eliminating odours - Odor-Kill: The Animal Health Company I think you can dilute it up to 1 -100 so it's reasonably economical. I just use it in a watering can.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never found the grass (grass?! what grass?! mud, more like) area of my garden to smell, it's more the patio area, and the sides of the outbuildings where the dogs like to cock their legs, so I use diluted Safe4 pets disinfectant- just mix it with hot water in a watering can, scrub down the area and rinse away with the hose. The apple frangrance of the disinfectant is really strong, and it kills all bacteria and odours.

I used to use Dog Rocks and they were brilliant at reducing lawn burn, but like I say, I've never had a problem with the grass smelling (and that's with 5 dogs urinating on it). I don't bother with them now though- I've finally accepted you can have a nice garden or dogs, never both!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

My girl has to go on concrete because our private area in the pub garden doesn't have grass, but I haven't noticed her wee smell at all. There again the window to the pub gents opens onto the same area so I probably wouldn't.....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been keeping a closer eye on her and it seems she is picking the same spot all the time. It also puddles when she goes so I think my garden has a drainage problem. I might have to dig it up to add some sand and make it less clay. We had intended to do that at some point to lay some better turf so hopefully thet will help. In the meantime I am feeding her green UMs so will have to wait and see if it improves.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I wash the patio are with diluted Bold or Ariel solution as Kali pee's there often in the summer and hose it down afterwards, I hose the fencing daily just to be sure cos the boys pee up it and the bushes but they're all neutered so I think that may be why it doesn't really smell.

I read on line that a half teaspoon of bi carbonate of soda in the drinking water stops the smell as it neutralises the urine and I know from urology myself that bi carb is good for flushing out human kidneys, same as soda water I suppose. I wouldn't like to make the dogs drink water like this though and as i've said, with the exception of Kali's I don't get smells.

Expect you could rinse area's with the bi carb solution though but not sure if it affects grass.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never noticed the grass area smelling, but when the dogs visit my parents the york stone flags out their back start to smell.
Never had trouble with the dogs killing the grass, but Ben is on medication at the moment and that must be affecting his wees as he's started killing off patches of my grass. Might need to look at the Dog Rocks if they really work.


----------

